# la belle affaire



## Elisika

Hola 

Tengo otra pequeña duda en este párrafo... 

"(...) cette circulaire de la Sécurité sociale voulant limiter à cinq par salarié et par mois le nombre de repas d'affaires pris en charge par l'entreprise. Tout ça parce que, au-delà de ce quota, les déjeuners seraient assimilés à des avantages en nature devant être réintégrés dans le salaire, et donc soumis à cotisations sociales. _La belle affaire_, quand les vertigineux déficits sociaux sont près d'atteindre 15 milliards d'euros et que, dans nombre d'hôpitaux, et pas seulement dans de petits établissements peu fréquentés, des services entiers sont menacés de disparition, faute de moyens."

Se me escapa el significado de "la belle affaire"... supongo que es irónico, pero no lo entiendo bien. ¿Alguien me lo podría explicar?  Es un texto en el que se habla del déficit tan alto que tiene Francia y lo poco que hace para cumplir el Pacto de Estabilidad. 

Muchiiisimas gracias! 


PD. Siento que el post sea tan largo...


----------



## Negg

Selon moi, quand on dit "la belle affaire!" c'est bien de l'ironie et ça signifie un truc genre "super! c'est du joli!" ou encore "ça nous fait une belle jambe!" (on avait pas besoin de ça en plus)

Mais attendez d'autres réponses


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Bonsoir, buenas noches
D´accord avec l´explication de Negg. On pourrait y ajouter: "On est bien avancé!"
Une traduction possible serait: "¡Vaya con el negocio!"; "Vaya con la solución/invento/hallazgo!"
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Sacre Coeur

Bueno, ya había dada por buena la última respuesta que dieron, pero después de un rato me quedé pensando y en realidad es más usual que digamos: '¡_valiente_ solución!', aunque las otras también son válidas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,
Se me acaba de ocurrir:
¡Menuda solución! ¡Menudo invento!
Au revoir, hasta otra


----------



## Bichita

Otra traduccion de "Belle Affaire" podria ser "menudo chollo" aunque quizas me equivoco y supongo no pega mucho en este contexto salvo que fuera ironico...

Un saludo


----------



## azarashi

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour à tous,

Tengo un contexto un tanto delicado para utilizar las expresiones propuestas como traducción de "La belle affaire". El texto habla de una chica ciega (aunque no lo sabemos hasta el final)y  nos enumera cosas de las que se da cuenta mientras que otros no lo perciben y acaba así:

_Avec le temps, elle s'est convaincue que la vue est un leurre qui égare les autres sens, les rend inopérants. Tandis que les siens sont constamment aux aguets. Elle est aveugle?* La belle affaire*. Elle vit dans un autre monde, et le sien lui plaît._

No se me ocurre nada para traducir "la belle affaire" sin que parezca demasiado brusco.

Merci à tous


----------



## azarashi

_*¡Bendita inocencia!*_ Me asalta a la cabeza esa expresión, ¿os parece que podría funcionar en ese contexto?


----------



## word-e

Hola,
Podría ser algo como "*Y qué más da?*" Quizás demasiado coloquial...


----------



## azarashi

Me gusta tu propuesta y queda bien en el texto, no es demasiado coloquial para el registro que utiliza. Muchas gracias


----------



## chics

Yo lo traduciría por "El gran negocio" y me sentiría tentada por utilizar "chollo", pero si uso "le chollo del siglo" ya exagero más que el autor...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

¡Menuda desgracia!

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## azarashi

Pero con _¡Menuda desgracia_! no se pierde un poco el sentido de la frase? o sea, _menuda desgracia_ transmite eso, una desgracia y como yo entiendo La belle affaire no es una desgracia. no sé si me explico


----------



## Elisika

Hola! El contexto que tu propones es lo opuesto a lo que puse yo hace un montón de tiempo. A mi me parece que en tu caso no es en sentido irónico, sino en sentido propio. Para ella ser ciega es una ventaja, si he entendido bien lo que querías decir. Bendita inocencia me parece una traducción arriesgada pero que se ajusta muy bien al contexto. 

Yo te propongo dejárselo todo por hacer al lector y que sea él el que entienda si es positivo o negativo:

_Con el tiempo se convenció de que la vista es un lastre que desvía al resto de sentidos. Los vuelve inoperantes mientras que los suyos están siempre alerta. ¿Que es ciega? Sí,¿y? Ella vive en otro mundo, uno que le agrada mucho más.

_Como ves yo no me he pegado mucho al original, pero... como dicen en mi pueblo... "cada maestrillo tiene su librillo"


----------



## azarashi

Muchas gracias, me gusta mucho tu propuesta


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

"La belle affaire" es siempre irónico en francés y se emplea por antifrasis:





> *B.−* _P. antiphrase_ *1.* ♦ _La belle affaire! La belle avance!_ CNRTL



¡Menuda desgracia! puede tomarse en el sentido contrario, la misma ironía existe en español. Lo mismo que ¡Qué bien! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## azarashi

Muchas gracias Gévy!_ Menuda desgracia_ o incluso _Vaya desgracia_ sí me parecen aún mejor


----------



## Softmint

Hola!

Yo soy Francesa y Española y "*La belle affaire*" significa "*¿Y qué más da?*" o "*¡Mejor!*". Es ccmo asi: "¿para que vas a complicarte la vida?" o "¿Y cual es el problema?"

Por ejemplo: ​[Marie-Julie] "On est censés aller au ciné avec Elise et Romain, maisRomain                       ne répond pas."

[Astrid]        "Beh vous allez sans lui, la belle affaire!" 


_[Maris-Julie]  "Se supone que tendriamos que ir al cine con Elise y Romain,
                   pero Romain no contesta."

[Astrid]         "Pues id sin él, que más da!"_


Espero que esto ayude


----------



## laj

*Nueva pregunta*​ 
Hola a todos! 

A mí me surge una duda similar con "La belle affaire". Veréis, acabo de ver un documental francés que se titula: "Gaspillage, la belle affaire!" y no sé muy bien cómo traducirlo. Como el "gaspillage" (derroche) es algo negativo, entiendo que "la belle affaire" será irónico también, como en los primeros casos consultados.
En este contexto..., ¿cómo lo traduciríais vosotros? Muchas gracias!!

Corrijo... El título del documental es: "Gaspillage, la belle affaire?". Con interrogación. ¿Podría ser algo así como "Derroche, ¿bonito negocio?" 
Mmmmm... no me convence nada...


----------



## Paquita

La gente está concienciándose de que hay demasiado derroche alimentario, debido entre otras cosas a las normas de caducidad de los productos. Se piensa pues en reciclarlos, como se nota aquí: 


> *Gaspiller ?  La belle affaire !*
> À force de grossir, nos poubelles pourraient devenir un enjeu  économique. Les incitations de l’Etat (défiscalisation des dons,  obligation de valoriser les déchets) poussent les différents acteurs de  la chaîne à *donner une deuxième vie à leurs produits périmés ou abîmés,*  de l’épicerie solidaire à la transformation des déchets en énergie. *Le  gâchis, un gisement d’avenir *?


fuente

Puede no ser irónico, sino lo contrario, y en este caso, lo traduciría como "una ganga" o algo por el estilo. Pero yo no puedo saber si en *tu* documental el tono es el mismo...Solo una idea más. No sé lo que vale.


----------



## laj

Sí, he pensado traducirlo como: "Derroche: ¿Algo positivo?", ya que en el documental abordan las posibilidades que el derroche ofrece para hacer algo bueno, como donar esos alimentos a gente que lo necesita o utilizar los restos de los supermercados para fabricar electricidad. Así que creo que en este caso no tiene connotación negativa ni es irónico.
Muchas gracias otra vez, Paquit&


----------



## word-e

Paquit& said:


> La gente está concienciándose de que hay demasiado derroche alimentario, debido entre otras cosas a las normas de caducidad de los productos. Se piensa pues en reciclarlos, como se nota aquí:
> fuente
> 
> Puede no ser irónico, sino lo contrario, y en este caso, lo traduciría como "una ganga" o algo por el estilo. Pero yo no puedo saber si en *tu* documental el tono es el mismo...Solo una idea más. No sé lo que vale.


Puede que también haya ironía. Yo diría que induce el doble sentido. Ojo! el autor utiliza la expresión "la belle affaire!" y no "une belle affaire!" que sería entonces como dices "una ganga" "un chollo" o "un buen negocio"... No es lo mismo. El autor nos da a entender que lo que se llama "derroche" realmente no es "derroche" ya que se hace negocio con los residuos a diferentes niveles y que en este sentido nos toman el pelo cuando hablan de derroche.


----------



## Paquita

Puede que tengas razón... Habría que ver el documental y el enfoque que dan a la noticia.

Si es realmente irónico, tiene el sentido habitual y me decantaría por la propuesta de Gévy en el post #16: ¡Qué bien!" 

Pero lo que me molesta es que Laj ha rectificado la puntuación...
Es "la", no "una", claro, pero también es un signo de interrogación, no de admiración. Tal vez "¿Qué más da?" ya propuesto también.

No sé qué pensar, la verdad.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No he visto este documental en particular pero sí unos cuantos sobre el tema y, pero sin una total garantía por supuesto, lo traduciría por:
- ¡El negocio redondo!

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

